# pituitary adenoma



## soprano (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 for pituitary adenoma?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 15, 2010)

The ICD-9 book directs you to _Neoplasm, pituitary _ where there are several codes listed acccording to malignant:  primary or secondary; benign; uncertain behavior, etc.

I hope this helps!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 15, 2010)

227.3


----------

